# outdoor kitchen



## LienandGreenLawn (Mar 5, 2019)

So my wife and I started a new project for the summer of building an outdoor kitchen to seat a black stone griddle and a primo charcoal grill. The frame material is c-channel aluminum held together with framing self tapping screws, then backer board to adhere tile. Been a fun project! My in-laws are helping as they have a lot of tiling experience.

I have to say I now understand why they charge so much for these types of builds. Have 50 working hours into this already! Plus a few cold ones 

Once tile is set, then time to grout!



Also finishing up a patio area in the background.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

Is that a 36" that you just took the legs off of?


----------



## LienandGreenLawn (Mar 5, 2019)

White94RX said:


> Is that a 36" that you just took the legs off of?


Yeah it came with a stand and we took it off. I could probably drop it lower but this was the easiest way to do it. I use it for tailgating sometimes so it's ideal like this.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Very nice.

I have the same combo of a Primo XL and 36" Blackstone, but outdoor kitchen while on the wishlist falls way down the priority list.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

What would you say the materials cost was?


----------



## LienandGreenLawn (Mar 5, 2019)

BobLovesGrass said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I have the same combo of a Primo XL and 36" Blackstone, but outdoor kitchen while on the wishlist falls way down the priority list.


Thanks! The primo is an XL and I'm excited! Figuring out what I want to do for first grill.



SCGrassMan said:


> What would you say the materials cost was?


450 for the metal framing -Drywall suppliers
240 for backer board - Home Depot
800 for drawer combo - BBQGuys
400 in tile - Home Depot 
200 for mortar and grout - Home Depot 
1k for granite countertop - remnant pieces

Seems like a lot, but we found some great deals.


----------

